# FRB Club > Барахолка и услуги > Базы данных >  Продам базы данных

## dzutsurin7494

"В наличии есть горячие, теплые и холодные материалы под сб 

Базы данных по ГЕО: Россия, Казахстан, Германия, Беларусь, Киргизия, Прибалтика...

Готовы предоставить 100 пробранных строк совершенно бесплатно в виде Эксель!
Все базы собирались из КЦ, CRM Банка, операторы связи, интернет-магазины!

Оплата: исключительно криптовалютой

В наличии огромное количество розничных баз!
Каждую новую неделю происходят крупные выгрузки!
Возможна замена неликвида!

Базы Финансовой тематики: Банки, форекс, крипто, пенсионеры...


Пишите в телеграм: @dzutsurin7494"

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Актуально!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление по рф и кз!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

По возможности могу сделать тест!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление по бадам!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обнова по физам!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Пишите в тг!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновы по РФ!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

В конце недели выгрузки!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Сможем выгрузить под ваш запрос!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Актуально!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление по физам!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Актуально!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Сможем выгрузить под ваш запрос!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

В конце недели выгрузки!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Регулярные выгрузки!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Возможна замена неликвида!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

В конце недели выгрузки!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

Обновление!

----------


## dzutsurin7494

БАДы в идеальном состоянии!

----------

